# When do you have your first cup of coffee, 30 minutes after taking Synthroid, or an hour???



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

My mom said she read, that it should be an hour. I've been doing it 30 minutes. But wouldn't that only matter by how fast ones own body matabolizes it, as in when it leaves your stomach?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Consistency is key - if you are having any interaction, medications can be adjusted. Key is take your levothyroxine at same time everyday with a full 8oz of water. If you choose to have coffee 30 minutes after just be consistent. Be sure to lab prior to taking hormone replacement.

I take my levothyroxine at 2:00 am every night - I just wake up and I take it then so I do not have this issue. I also take calcium 3x daily so I do have interaction with my Cytomel - consistency is key.


----------



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> Consistency is key - if you are having any interaction, medications can be adjusted. Key is take your levothyroxine at same time everyday with a full 8oz of water. If you choose to have coffee 30 minutes after just be consistent. Be sure to lab prior to taking hormone replacement.
> 
> I take my levothyroxine at 2:00 am every night - I just wake up and I take it then so I do not have this issue. I also take calcium 3x daily so I do have interaction with my Cytomel - consistency is key.


I used too take mine at night. I have Bern consistent, but feel hyperthyroid if I drink coffee an hour after, as opposed to normal, slower heart rate if I drink coffee 30 minutes after. My doctor wants me to start amitryptyline, for pain, that I think is from my thyroid stuff, so I held off on starting it, trying not to complicate things. But this medication should be used cautiously in thyroid patients. Years ago when I took it, after 2 weeks, my synthroid had to be reduced. Once I got off, my synthroid had to be increased.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

My aunt takes it 30 minutes after coffee. I don't drink coffee, but 16oz of water.


----------



## missjulesdid (May 15, 2016)

I wait an hour. My instructions say 30 min to one hour before food and 4 hours before supplements ....I'm not convinced it matters but I figure if I can go through the difficult process of going gluten free, I can wait an hhour for my coffee. I take my medication before getting out of bed..press snooze for 10 minutes...get up, shower etc and get ready...then fix coffee. The timeline works for me.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> amitryptyline


Is an antidepressant - is your doc prescribing because you complain of pain that he cannot otherwise diagnose? My doc tried the same thing with me before I was diagnosed - I refused.

If you are experiencing other depression sign's then consider it.

I highly suggest having a FT-3 run.


----------



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> Is an antidepressant - is your doc prescribing because you complain of pain that he cannot otherwise diagnose? My doc tried the same thing with me before I was diagnosed - I refused.
> 
> If you are experiencing other depression sign's then consider it.
> 
> I highly suggest having a FT-3 run.


Yes, the amitryptyline was prescribed for pain, and only took it for the 2 days, and stopped. It increased my heart rate as well and it was already increased because my TSH was too low for me. 
I'm going to wait 2 more weeks to have my labs redrawn as I adjusted my dosage of my Synthroid myself I feel better but I still get breathless with exertion, but not as bad. It's been almost two weeks since I adjusted my dose of my Synthroid so I think I have to wait 2 more weeks before I check labs??? If I check my Labs in four more weeks then I will have been on this dosage for 6 weeks. My internal medicine doctor. It will be my first visit with her I will ask her to check all thyroid levels including my ft3. The pain has also diminished in the last couple weeks without me taking anything.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> The pain has also diminished in the last couple weeks without me taking anything.


I'm convinced low thyroid levels or even moving thyroid levels can cause muscle pain.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It can and I'm living proof. Joint and muscle pain was my #1 complaint.


----------

